# My Beautiful Boy was hit by neighbours car.



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

While we were on Holiday Boris our beautiful boy was knocked over by a neighbour.
We live in a quiet cul de sac and every year one of our neighbours always looks after our two 16 year old cats Boris and Yazmin. They mostly stay in doors and if they are not eating they are sleeping.
On this fateful day 8th sept Boris was meowing out side the neighbours house for his breakfast, she quickly popped him home and fed them both. but he didn't seem to want it. About 30 minutes later he was back up the top of the close meowing and some neighbours say he was with another cat.
Then he sat in the middle of the road while a neighbour was driving along. She stopped the car and he got back
onto the pavement, when she drove off he ran straight under the car. She was very upset and the neighbours in the close were very good and contacted my niece. She Rang to tell me. I was in bits and just wanted to come home. Boris and Yazmin are soul mates they are together 24/7 They eat sleep and groom each other morning noon and night. The last few days of my hols has been agony not knowing what really happened.
In the last year of Boris's life he meowed most of the day, he had regular check up at the vets and so we put it down to senile problems.
When i arrived home today there was a card from the lady that knocked him over to say how sorry and devastated she was. I really appreciated it and i know it was nobody's fault.
I miss him so much.
The last words i said to him before we went away were " I Love You. Be a good Boy" and then i kissed him.
So My Beautiful Boris R.I.P and have lots of fun at rainbow bridge.
I am so sorry i wasn't there for you and hope you did not suffer xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh really sorry


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear that you have lost you elderly cat in a RTA
I know under whatever circumstances one loses a pet it is always heartbreaking!
But somehow, misinformed as I may be, you sort of beging to thing that when they have reasched such a ripe old age that they are almost immune (maybe a better word would be wise) to the dangers of traffic! 

Again, I say how very sorry to read of your loss!

Run free at Rainbow Bridge Boris
DT


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Poor Boris 

Run free puss x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sorry to hear that you have lost you elderly cat in a RTA
> I know under whatever circumstances one loses a pet it is always heartbreaking!
> But somehow, misinformed as I may be, you sort of beging to thing that when they have reasched such a ripe old age that they are almost immune (maybe a better word would be wise) to the dangers of traffic!
> 
> ...


I do know the dangers of traffic but where we live is very very quiet and we are tucked away in a corner. In the 16 years of having him he only ever goes in our garden and next door and so this is completely out of character for him to go any further. They are only allowed out in the day only. I am being very diplomatic at the moment as i haven't heard yet from the lady who knocked him over. She has Dogs of her own and is an animal lover so i know she is very upset. 
Thank you anyway for your kind words and thinking about me i really appreciate it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry to read of your loss of your boy Boris  He looked a lovely cat. RIP Boris


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss, RIP Boris xxx


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

RIP Boris xx


----------



## Jane Boylan (Aug 14, 2009)

jill3 said:


> While we were on Holiday Boris our beautiful boy was knocked over by a neighbour.
> We live in a quiet cul de sac and every year one of our neighbours always looks after our two 16 year old cats Boris and Yazmin. They mostly stay in doors and if they are not eating they are sleeping.
> On this fateful day 8th sept Boris was meowing out side the neighbours house for his breakfast, she quickly popped him home and fed them both. but he didn't seem to want it. About 30 minutes later he was back up the top of the close meowing and some neighbours say he was with another cat.
> Then he sat in the middle of the road while a neighbour was driving along. She stopped the car and he got back
> ...


My heartfelt condolences go out to you at this horrible time. I, too, lost my 7year old beauty to a RTA 14 weeks ago and I miss him every day. It doesn't matter what age they are we would never want to let them go yet an RTA just seems to emphasise the feelings of them being taken prematurely from us.

God bless.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Jane Boylan said:


> My heartfelt condolences go out to you at this horrible time. I, too, lost my 7year old beauty to a RTA 14 weeks ago and I miss him every day. It doesn't matter what age they are we would never want to let them go yet an RTA just seems to emphasise the feelings of them being taken prematurely from us.
> 
> God bless.


Thank you Jane for your kind words. I am so sorry to hear that you have lost your little boy. Like you we are missing Boris so much. The house is very empty and just before we went on Holiday i bought him a new bed for the winter as he was very frail and i wanted him to be warm and snug.
Thankfully my vet knew what i would have wanted and my neice organized it for me. So Boris will be coming home to rest on Friday.
Hope your Boy along with ours are having fun at the Bridge xx


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I really feel for you, my budgie died while I was on holiday and I was devastated that I wasnt there with him. Am thinking of you.

RIP Boris xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumberlina (Apr 8, 2008)

Awwwwwh, so sorry to hear about that, such a lovely animal too. R.i.p little one. Xx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh hun that's awful news...so sorry..thinking of you at this terribly sad time.
R.I.P. Dearest Boris xxx


----------



## Jane Boylan (Aug 14, 2009)

jill3 said:


> Thank you Jane for your kind words. I am so sorry to hear that you have lost your little boy. Like you we are missing Boris so much. The house is very empty and just before we went on Holiday i bought him a new bed for the winter as he was very frail and i wanted him to be warm and snug.
> Thankfully my vet knew what i would have wanted and my neice organized it for me. So Boris will be coming home to rest on Friday.
> Hope your Boy along with ours are having fun at the Bridge xx


Thank you for your kind words. We buried my beautiful Caesar in our garden. If it's any words of consolation to you and I have to remind myself of this quite often since my boy left us; it is that as bad as losing them is, at least we have them back with us and know what happened to them for it would tear me apart to have a cat that went missing and never know where he/she were.

There is closure and they are near.

And yes I am sure my Caesar is chasing the birds, bees and butteflies at the Bridge whilst your beloved Boris looks on and they are both free from harms way now.

God Bless. Jxx


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

so very sorry hun R.I.P. boris xxxx


----------

